# Swirls in paintwork. Do they ever go?



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Today I washed my car and it revealed some swirls that had come out a few weeks ago with ag super resin polish. Can anything remove them for good?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

They will go with a proper detail but products like SRP have fillers so will only mask swirls. Swirls will never stay away forever even after a detail it's just the way it is. I'll be detailing my black TT soon as it's appalling what audi "valaters" do to the paint. I detailed my bros car a few weeks ago and it amazing what the difference is


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

once paint correction has been carried out, swirls can be minimised by not using circular movements when washing/polishing/waxing, and instead using full length forward/backward motion, but its very difficult to consciously make sure you don't rub in circles.

AG SRP and similar will mask these to a certain degree but have nil correction factor so will never actually make them disappear on a permanent basis, and unless sealed with a good couple of coats of a hard durable wax coat, the effects of SRP wear off very quick (i.e. literally a couple of days)


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Is it a job for paint renovator mate then or should I srp it then wax it afterwards....id be happy with that....the light scratches annoy me loads lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

personally, for light swirls and paint marrs, and if you aren't fussed on going down the full correction route, def continue with a filler polish ...

There is a couple of relatively new products on the market that also work better than AG SRP, Meguiars Light or Dark Wax ... its a combination filler polish and mild wax product and works better than SRP as a one-stop shop that can be waxed over the top of.

If your car a dark colour, then PoorBoys Black Hole, then waxed over the top will also work even better than SRP at concealing minor imperfections.

I would always go for a couple of layers of a durable wax on the top with a good hr allowed in-between coats to allow them to harden off and cure fully.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks ive just been reading about ag hd wax...but new to all this. Might try that meguairs light. Thank you!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

No probs at all ... I've had good results with the dark 

Remember to post some pics up when done


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

X5TUU said:


> No probs at all ... I've had good results with the dark
> 
> Remember to post some pics up when done


today gave it a good going over with SRP, then a coat of MER Deep Gloss Finishing Wax - came up very well!


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Wish I hadnt bothered now. anyone wake up to a dirty rain mist on their car this morning. Can u beleive it!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

If your happy with the finish but want to clear off light rain marks or gathered dust grab a quick detail spray.

Some have wax elements aswell so keeps your current wax layer topped up. I have a Dodo Juice QD with wax compound and a more neutral meguiars for just a general gloss finish.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

manikm said:


> Wish I hadnt bothered now. anyone wake up to a dirty rain mist on their car this morning. Can u beleive it!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Same here! Washed and waxed yesterday and woke up to a dirty car today [smiley=bigcry.gif] just washed it again! 8)


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

It was a sahara storm . Its in the eve standard. Pg 9

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Pity it didn't bring the bloody weather with it too! :lol:


----------

